# Failed IVF - Poor Egg QUality!!



## Jen black

First IVF Failed - poor egg quality!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi .......

I hope someone out there can give me hope!! Ive been TTC for over three years, 29 years old, one blocked tube and now have failed first IVf due to poor eggs. I have 8 eggs collected only 5 matured, and only one fertisilised with ICSI but didnt reach implanation day.

I feel like I am never going to have my own child - I really hope someone out there can give me some inspiration or success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi,

Thought I would sahre my brothers story with you. he had been trying with his wife for about 3 years. They found out that both of them had problems but wanted to try IVF. Their first attempt didn't work and they hit rock bottom but they fell pregnant with gorgeous twins on their second attempt and they hardly even remember the pain they went through trying to get their kids.
The doctor told them that IVF hardly ever works first time but it gets things kick started!

Hope it all works out for you!
xx


----------



## maz

Hi Jen

IVF is a tough old road isn't it?? And unfortunately, there's no logic behind the science. I'm not the best person to give you advice at the moment, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help.

:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

:hug: dont give up :hug:


----------



## Aria

I went through two fresh cycles and one FET cycle using leftover eggs. I'm 28, OH is 26. We started this when we were 27 and 25 Both of my tubes are 100% blocked beyond repair. The quality of our embryos was excellent. It took the third try to get a positive. Likewise, a friend of mine and his wife are in their later years and managed to get pregnant the first try with only poor quality embryo. It is so much hit and miss.

At Stanford, where I go, a woman had 41 eggs retrieved. Guess how many were mature and able to be used. 0. My first cycle we got 14 and 7 fertilized and for made it to transfer, and, well, off to our second try, where we got 25, all mature, and 15 fertilized, and 9 made it. As you can see, even for the same person, the results each time can be very different. And a whole load of eggs doesn't necessarily mean good things either. If you try again, you may end up with 20 eggs and 14 of them fertilize and make it. You may try again and have the rare happen - 0 at all. There is so much that is unknown about why some cycles are great, why others aren't, why some embryos implant when they're of low quality while excellent ones don't.

It's heartbreaking to try a cycle and have nothing come of it, but see if you can try again. See this bad cycle as a fluke. IF it happens again, you'll probably need to consider donor eggs. But you never know - you might end up with two dozen!!


----------



## Mendy

:hugs: I'm sorry Jen! You see all these examples the ladies have given you though, and I believe it can happen for you. This is your first try, and sometimes the first time doesn't take, but you can always try again. I know it's hard to deal with, but if that BFP is in that second try, it will all be worth it. 

Lots of luck! :hugs:


----------



## latestarter

I'm sure this will work for you. Take care and don't give up!!!:hug:


----------



## Jen black

I went through two fresh cycles and one FET cycle using leftover eggs. I'm 28, OH is 26. We started this when we were 27 and 25 Both of my tubes are 100% blocked beyond repair. The quality of our embryos was excellent. It took the third try to get a positive. Likewise, a friend of mine and his wife are in their later years and managed to get pregnant the first try with only poor quality embryo. It is so much hit and miss.

At Stanford, where I go, a woman had 41 eggs retrieved. Guess how many were mature and able to be used. 0. My first cycle we got 14 and 7 fertilized and for made it to transfer, and, well, off to our second try, where we got 25, all mature, and 15 fertilized, and 9 made it. As you can see, even for the same person, the results each time can be very different. And a whole load of eggs doesn't necessarily mean good things either. If you try again, you may end up with 20 eggs and 14 of them fertilize and make it. You may try again and have the rare happen - 0 at all. There is so much that is unknown about why some cycles are great, why others aren't, why some embryos implant when they're of low quality while excellent ones don't.

It's heartbreaking to try a cycle and have nothing come of it, but see if you can try again. See this bad cycle as a fluke. IF it happens again, you'll probably need to consider donor eggs. But you never know - you might end up with two dozen!! 
__________________ 
Hey I just wanted to say thanks for your post. Not due to start next cycle for a couple of months. I want to start it now - its so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Aria

Jen, I'm confused why you copied my entire reply and nothing else, not even acknowledging it as a quote.


----------



## tansey

Hope your next try is the one! :hugs:

(Aria i think she hasn't quoted properly maybe coz she is new but at the very bottom she has written something)


----------



## latestarter

Hi Aria,

She thanked you at the bottom of the post.


----------



## vineyard

Aria said:


> Jen, I'm confused why you copied my entire reply and nothing else, not even acknowledging it as a quote.

She thanked you for your story right below it.


----------



## polo_princess

Jen black said:


> I went through two fresh cycles and one FET cycle using leftover eggs. I'm 28, OH is 26. We started this when we were 27 and 25 Both of my tubes are 100% blocked beyond repair. The quality of our embryos was excellent. It took the third try to get a positive. Likewise, a friend of mine and his wife are in their later years and managed to get pregnant the first try with only poor quality embryo. It is so much hit and miss.
> 
> At Stanford, where I go, a woman had 41 eggs retrieved. Guess how many were mature and able to be used. 0. My first cycle we got 14 and 7 fertilized and for made it to transfer, and, well, off to our second try, where we got 25, all mature, and 15 fertilized, and 9 made it. As you can see, even for the same person, the results each time can be very different. And a whole load of eggs doesn't necessarily mean good things either. If you try again, you may end up with 20 eggs and 14 of them fertilize and make it. You may try again and have the rare happen - 0 at all. There is so much that is unknown about why some cycles are great, why others aren't, why some embryos implant when they're of low quality while excellent ones don't.
> 
> It's heartbreaking to try a cycle and have nothing come of it, but see if you can try again. See this bad cycle as a fluke. IF it happens again, you'll probably need to consider donor eggs. But you never know - you might end up with two dozen!!
> __________________
> 
> *Hey I just wanted to say thanks for your post. Not due to start next cycle for a couple of months. I want to start it now - its so frustrating!!!!! *

It was there you just missed it as it blended in with the rest of the reply :)


----------



## Jen black

Aria said:


> Jen, I'm confused why you copied my entire reply and nothing else, not even acknowledging it as a quote.

 Hey sorry Im new to this website - still trying to work it out!!!

Thanks for your response


----------



## Aria

Ah! I overlooked the additional text. Oops! I'm so sorry, Sweetie!


----------



## FJL

Hi Jen, first of all, so sorry to hear this :(

There are lots of different protocols and some of them are designed for women with poor egg quality such as a flare or antagonist cycle. So you could talk to you Dr about that. The other thing is the IVM - in vitro egg maturation, i'm not sure if it is available at many clinics as of yet as it is still very new.

Was this your first IVF cycle? If so, there is plenty of time to try other protocols and find what works for you, also, every cycle is so completely different. To give you an idea, we have had 2 stim cycles on the exact same dose and here is the difference.

#1 - 11 eggs collected
#2 - 16 eggs collected
#1 - 8 fertilised
#2 - 14 fertilised
Our clinic ONLY use and freeze the highest quality blastocysts
#1 - only 2 embies to use (1 transfer, 1 freeze)
#2 - 1 embie to use and a whopping 8 to freeze

You could google suppliments for egg quality too. I have a friend whos Dr is adamant that lots of fresh fruit and veggies, lean meat and no processed food will give you much better egg quality, so if you diet isn't the best, you could look at that to.


----------



## jk28

Hi Jen

I too have recently been told I have poor egg quality, after 3 IUI´s (all unsuccessful) & 3IVF´s (1st got BFP, but mmc at 10wks), probably again due to th egg quality drs think. With the IV¨F´s I always responde well to the drugs & usually got around 2 eggs each time. The majority fertilised after the 1st day, but after that all started to block apart from 2 each time! Now commencing 4th IVF, but with a newish technique whereby I have to take 2 different types of tablets 6 wks before doing the IVF which is hopefully going to inprove the quality of my eggs.....we´ll see!! If this gets the same result as the IVF´s then possibly looking at donor eggs, but who knows!!

Really wish you the best of luck

Love Jayne x


----------



## Mrs T

hi Jen Black, 
how are you coping?
I had my egg collection on friday got 3 eggs and only 2 were able to be injected with sperm. One of the eggs fertilised but didnt make it to day 2 for my arranged transfer. I got a call this morning from the clinic cancelling todays transfer. Am gutted but on the other had I'd rather know now that go through the 2ww with hope. 
Did the DR state when you could go throught another cycle?
I've to see my dr tomorrow as to what happens next, I really want to crack on this my 2nd IVF cycle asap.


----------



## Jen black

FJL said:


> Hi Jen, first of all, so sorry to hear this :(
> 
> There are lots of different protocols and some of them are designed for women with poor egg quality such as a flare or antagonist cycle. So you could talk to you Dr about that. The other thing is the IVM - in vitro egg maturation, i'm not sure if it is available at many clinics as of yet as it is still very new.
> 
> Was this your first IVF cycle? If so, there is plenty of time to try other protocols and find what works for you, also, every cycle is so completely different. To give you an idea, we have had 2 stim cycles on the exact same dose and here is the difference.
> 
> #1 - 11 eggs collected
> #2 - 16 eggs collected
> #1 - 8 fertilised
> #2 - 14 fertilised
> Our clinic ONLY use and freeze the highest quality blastocysts
> #1 - only 2 embies to use (1 transfer, 1 freeze)
> #2 - 1 embie to use and a whopping 8 to freeze
> 
> You could google suppliments for egg quality too. I have a friend whos Dr is adamant that lots of fresh fruit and veggies, lean meat and no processed food will give you much better egg quality, so if you diet isn't the best, you could look at that to.

 Thank you so much for your reply! Your story of your IVF gives me some hope, Ive googled poor egg quality quite alot and alot of places recommend Royal Jelly - have you ever heard of this? 

This was our first IVF and we are hopin to try 2nd in next couple of months. I just pray that second time we get a bit better success. Its so frustrating!!! My partner has a bit of problem with his sperm aswell thats why we used ICSI. But doctor said they can use his sperm and that my eggs are main problem!!!

Have you been successful then with IVF?


----------



## Jen black

jk28 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> I too have recently been told I have poor egg quality, after 3 IUI´s (all unsuccessful) & 3IVF´s (1st got BFP, but mmc at 10wks), probably again due to th egg quality drs think. With the IV¨F´s I always responde well to the drugs & usually got around 2 eggs each time. The majority fertilised after the 1st day, but after that all started to block apart from 2 each time! Now commencing 4th IVF, but with a newish technique whereby I have to take 2 different types of tablets 6 wks before doing the IVF which is hopefully going to inprove the quality of my eggs.....we´ll see!! If this gets the same result as the IVF´s then possibly looking at donor eggs, but who knows!!
> 
> Really wish you the best of luck
> 
> Love Jayne x

 Aw thank you for your reply and your story. Did the doctor tell you about your eggs? Mine told me that they had bald patches etc on them. How are you feeling about it all? When I first found out I went through a bit of a bad patch and was trying to get my fiance to split up with me etc etc. I went crazy!!!! Im just trying to think positive. Have you ever tried royal jelly or acupuncture? Im taking royal jelly but not sure about acupuncture.


----------



## Jen black

Mrs T said:


> hi Jen Black,
> how are you coping?
> I had my egg collection on friday got 3 eggs and only 2 were able to be injected with sperm. One of the eggs fertilised but didnt make it to day 2 for my arranged transfer. I got a call this morning from the clinic cancelling todays transfer. Am gutted but on the other had I'd rather know now that go through the 2ww with hope.
> Did the DR state when you could go throught another cycle?
> I've to see my dr tomorrow as to what happens next, I really want to crack on this my 2nd IVF cycle asap.

Hi - your story sounds similar to mine - did they say it was your eggs? We are hoping to try 2nd go in next couple of months. I have to go for a FSH text again on 1-3 days of my period this month (should be this week sometime) and then back to hospital for an update. Im doing ok now but when I found out about my eggs - I couldnt cope with it and wanted my fiance to leave me and go and find someone else. I have googled poor egg quality and alot of places say to try royal jelly and acupuncture. So Ive been taking Royal jelly for two weeks so far just to see if it can do any miracles!!!!

How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## tansey

Hope the royal jelly works for you Jen :hugs:


----------



## bababas

Hi, please dont give up. In my sister in law's case it didnt happen the first try either. But now she has a beautiful daughter :)


----------



## jk28

Hi Jen

No the Dr didn't tell me the exact problem with my eggs, just that they wre of poor quality because most never managed to continue fertilising past day 2. I haven't tried either Royal Jelly (never heard about it before) or acupuncture, however am looking into it! I always knew that something wasn't right because of the length of time it was taking us & I knew there would be a reason, & yes, in a way it's better because now we at least know what we're up against rather than being ''unexplained infertility'', if you know what I mean? But, like you I also pushed DH away as I felt if he found someone else they'd be able to give him a baby without all these problems & stress! But he's a lovely man & puts up with a lot, (including the mood swings thanks to the IV drugs)!! But, yes although we know the problem now it doesn't stop me feeling useless & sometimes that I will never get the baby I so desperately want. 

Really hope your treatment goes well.
Love Jayne x


----------



## Mrs T

Jen black said:


> Mrs T said:
> 
> 
> hi Jen Black,
> how are you coping?
> I had my egg collection on friday got 3 eggs and only 2 were able to be injected with sperm. One of the eggs fertilised but didnt make it to day 2 for my arranged transfer. I got a call this morning from the clinic cancelling todays transfer. Am gutted but on the other had I'd rather know now that go through the 2ww with hope.
> Did the DR state when you could go throught another cycle?
> I've to see my dr tomorrow as to what happens next, I really want to crack on this my 2nd IVF cycle asap.
> 
> Hi - your story sounds similar to mine - did they say it was your eggs? We are hoping to try 2nd go in next couple of months. I have to go for a FSH text again on 1-3 days of my period this month (should be this week sometime) and then back to hospital for an update. Im doing ok now but when I found out about my eggs - I couldnt cope with it and wanted my fiance to leave me and go and find someone else. I have googled poor egg quality and alot of places say to try royal jelly and acupuncture. So Ive been taking Royal jelly for two weeks so far just to see if it can do any miracles!!!!
> 
> How are you feeling? xxxClick to expand...

I sorry I've not answered sooner. I've yet to speak to my Dr as to what went wrong. All I know was there was 3 eggs at collection, 1 wasnt good enought of ICSI the other 2 were. One fertilised to day 1 but didnt make it to day 2, thats when the lab called me to say the transfer had to be cancelled. I've been waiting to see my Dr but she has to have a meeting with the other clinic dr's to discuss any ivf failured cases. So am in the dark at the moment :confused::confused::confused: 
I was having acupuncture during my treatment and loved it but am not exactly a good case example!!
I'm feeling ok now and have not given up hope of ivf working. I just want answers cause I just feel like we're being kept in the dark.


----------

